# Very small udder, making enough milk?



## Megoat (Apr 9, 2012)

If you look down in the kidding forums you can read the whole story about my Betsie and Basil.

I have just noticed that Betsie's udder is very small. Its one of the things that threw me off 
about when she was going to give birth, because her udder stayed very small. 
Its very close to her stomach. It does seem to fall down some after the 
baby headbutts it when nursing. Maybe shes not getting enough milk?
Its just that all the pictures Iv seen, show big udders that hang down, and are fully visible..

Her baby seems fine, shes very active, doesn't make a peep, her skin gos right back after pinching it lightly.

I'm just worried, all of this is a first for me.
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She may just have a small udder. As long as the kid is getting enough milk it is fine. I would weigh the kid daily to see if she is getting enough milk. You can get a hanging fish scale that will give you ounces as well as pounds. then just put the goat in a bag and hang it on the scale. The fishing scales are usually around $20. At least that is what I paid for mine.


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> She may just have a small udder. As long as the kid is getting enough milk it is fine. I would weigh the kid daily to see if she is getting enough milk. You can get a hanging fish scale that will give you ounces as well as pounds. then just put the goat in a bag and hang it on the scale. The fishing scales are usually around $20. At least that is what I paid for mine.


My kids would scream bloody murder if I did that with them LOL.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Lots of people with small breasts have enough milk to feed their kid, so maybe she will too. I think weighing would be a good idea if you can figure it out. For an idea you can hold the kid and get on a bathroom scale and then weigh yourself and subtract it. I don't think this is terribly accurate, but it is a lot better than nothing. But it sounds good that you keep checking to make sure she isn't dehydrated, and not getting real thin. Young kids grow fast, she should be growing. If you wanted the doe for a milk goat that might not be so good.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The main thing... is to feel the kids tummy... if it is full ...the baby will be OK....

Feed momma Good Alfalfa and some grain..if she isn't use to it ...gradually introduce it...also try to encourage her to drink...even if you have to put a little molasses in the water..... 

Gently Bump and massage her udder...the kids also by bumping... will help stimulate her to drop more milk..... How does her milk look ...any mastitis? :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a pygmy/nigerian cross doe(Angel) who literally looks to have just 2 teats on her belly, you can feel the udder tissue but she does not "bag up" the way my other does do...she never has and she's freshened 4 times, 2 xwith singles and 2 x with twins and each time though I worried that she wasn't making enough to feed her babies, she raised each one of them well...this last time was with a little boy named Nokie and he was well over 20lbs at 8 weeks. Check babies belly and if at any time she's crying or just not as active as a baby should be you may need to supplement with a bottle but I think that your mama will do just fine.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

I say the kids are fine, she is probably one of those does who only produce as much as they need to


----------



## Megoat (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

I guess I am just overly worried. 

Mom rarely drank before she gave birth, even in the Florida heat, but she drinks almost a gallon of water a day now. Its gotta be going somewhere..

The udders look healthy too, I guess.... They are nice and black and soft, I think that's good! LOL Its all new to me, just remember that. 

" Hey T. What are you doing?!" (My mother came over and saw me bent over trying to see and feel Betsies udder today)

I don't know what Basil's weight was when she was born, but I checked today and shes around 8+ pounds. Is that a good weight for her to be at? Shes almost 2 weeks old...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

With my Nigerian babies, they tend to double their birth weight during the first week then gain an average of 2 lbs each week after. If Basil is active, you see her nursing and she has some meat on her bones, I'd say that mama is producing well.
At 2 weeks, I start to feed my mama's where the kids can access her feed if they want...most times they'll mouth it but won't really eat it, usually not til they are almost 3 weeks do I see them actually eating grain. I also have hay available from day one, babies eat what they see mamas eating and my kids here nibble hay by the end of their first week..... getting them used to having solid foods available gets them interested quicker and though they still need milk til at least 8 weeks old, the solids help to prepare their rumen for actual activity.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I had a Toggenburg doe who had the cutest, tiny little udder. I figured she must not have much milk. The first time I separated her from the kids at night she gave half a gallon; and continued to produce a gallon a day. I always wondered where she hid her milk. LOL
Sounds like your little one is doing fine. I have wanted to get a fish scale for weighing milk and babies but have not gotten to it yet. (That is what my daughter's midwives used to weigh her babies after they were born.)


----------

